# "DEUTSCHLAND-SOAP-GIRL 2010", Vorentscheidung - Gruppe 1



## Walt (6 Jan. 2010)

Auch im Jahr 2010 kämpfen hier 41 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen um den Titel 
„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2010“

Die Abstimmung findet in zwei Gruppen statt.

In der Gruppe 1 starten 6 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, 6 Darstellerinnen aus der „Lindenstraße“ und je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Anna und die Liebe“ sowie aus „Sturm der Liebe“.

In der Gruppe 2 starten 7 Darstellerinnen aus „Verbotene Liebe“, je 5 Darstellerinnen aus „Marienhof“ und „Unter uns“ sowie 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“.

Die Abstimmungen laufen bis ende Juni.

Ab Juli kämpfen dass die 6 bestplatzierten beider Gruppen um den Titel „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2010“.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder alle mitmacht! 
Übrigens: Im Jahr 2009 gab es mit Jeanette Biedermann und Theresa Underberg am Ende gleich 2 Siegerinnen.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (6 Jan. 2010)

*AW: "DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2010", Vorentscheidung - Gruppe 1*

HALLO FREUNDE!

Es geht wieder Los mit der Wahl unseres Soap-Girls 2010.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr wieder viele Bilder der Girls posten würdet und die Admins, die Abstimmungsgruppen "oben" festpinnen.

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Walt


----------



## mark lutz (6 Jan. 2010)

und hier auch mal eben abgestimmt


----------



## neman64 (6 Jan. 2010)

Ich habe für sie gestimmt.





Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Walt (9 Jan. 2010)

Würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn Ihr von den Kandidatinnen oder Euren Favoritinnen hier Bilder posten würdet.

Danke im Voraus!

Euer Walt


----------



## walme (9 Jan. 2010)

*Sarah Stork*


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

tja muss ich *passen* Sie hier habt ihr vergessen Sie ist im Moment mit die wichtigste Darstellerin bei 
"Anna und die Liebe"
*JOSEPHINE SCHMIDT*



 
 
​


----------



## Walt (20 Jan. 2010)

sorry - in der tat ich habe sie wohl übersehen, lässt sich jetzt aber leider nicht mehr ändern, als kleine entschädigung werde ich Josie bei der nächsten Nominierung zum "Celeb of the Months" vorschlagen. Tut mir echt leid!

LG Walt


----------

